# Microsoft Windows Error.



## CDdude55 (Aug 9, 2008)

I was doing a AVG antivirus scan and the next thing you know my computer just restarts its self. When i get back to windows the ''Windows has recovered from a serious error'' box came up and when i click the ''send error report'' it takes me here: http://wer.microsoft.com/responses/...SGD=0c7e7407-4d09-4de6-8530-1bdd724d2bc3#here


----------



## CDdude55 (Aug 9, 2008)

help.


----------



## kenkickr (Aug 9, 2008)

What does event viewer say?  I can't load your link for some reason.


----------



## CDdude55 (Aug 9, 2008)

This is what it says in the link after i send an error report: 

Corrupted error report

Unfortunately, the error report you submitted is corrupted and cannot be analyzed. Corrupted error reports are rare. They can be caused by hardware or software problems, and they usually indicate a serious problem with your computer.

Troubleshooting

Scenario 1: Click here if this is the first corrupted error report for this computer

    * Note any programs you have recently added your computer.

    To check for recently added programs:

    1. Click Start, click Control Panel, and then click Add or Remove Programs.

    2. In the Sort by drop-down box, select Date Last Used, and then select Show updates.

    3. The Last Used On date typically shows when you installed a program. If you installed an update to a program, you will see an Installed on date.

    * Note any hardware you have recently added to your computer, including random access memory (RAM), video cards, sound cards, or hard drives.
    * Make sure that you have a good backup copy of your files. To make a backup of your files, you can use the Backup or Restore Wizard.

    To start the Backup or Restore Wizard:

    1. Click Start, point to All Programs, point to Accessories, point to System Tools, and then click Backup.

    2. Follow the wizard to back up your files.

Scenario 2: Click here if the corrupted error reports are persistent on this computer


----------



## kenkickr (Aug 9, 2008)

I received the corrupted message as well.  Have you ever thought about just turning error report off.  XP use to bug the shit out of me about stupid stuff so I just right clicked My Computer, went to properties, clicked Advanced, clicked Error Reporting, and disabled error reporting but enabled to notify when an issue is critical.  Does event viewer show anything at all?  Generally if there is a issue then event viewer is either going to have something with a yellow warning triangle or a red one.


----------



## EnergyFX (Aug 9, 2008)

Is your system running okay or are you having issues?

If everything is running fine then just consider it as an anomoly unless it starts happening repeatedly.


----------



## Mussels (Aug 9, 2008)

you should ignore windows error reports and look at the PC itself. its possible say, dust has clogged a fan or a stick of ram is dying - you need to pay attention as you use it for any abnormal behaviour and report back (such as new noises, stuttering/poor performance, crashes, instant/hard reboots, etc)


----------



## kenkickr (Aug 9, 2008)

Good recommendation Mussells.  Why not pickup UBCD 4.11.  Full of memory and hard drive test tools.  http://www.ultimatebootcd.com/download.html


----------



## CDdude55 (Aug 9, 2008)

Thanks for the advice guys. Will do


----------



## CDdude55 (Aug 9, 2008)

After the resetting incident, i have not had any major problems. But for some reason some of my icons in windows loads really slow, takes a long time for them to show up when i boot the PC up. Also windows is loading really fast(the little bar only goes around about 3 or 4 times) i don't know if that's a good or bad thing.


----------



## CDdude55 (Aug 9, 2008)

Mussels said:


> you should ignore windows error reports and look at the PC itself. its possible say, dust has clogged a fan or a stick of ram is dying - you need to pay attention as you use it for any abnormal behaviour and report back (such as new noises, stuttering/poor performance, crashes, instant/hard reboots, etc)



I do know there is a lot of dust in the CPU heatsink fan. But i dont have one of those air can dusters.


----------



## Namslas90 (Aug 9, 2008)

You can use a Paint Brush and a vacuum cleaner to remove dust from your computer.

Also the windows error you have, may also be caused by a Virus or Spyware.
Try out Spy hunter or Spyzooka to identify the problem and delete manually. (or buy to remove automaticly).

Syphunter;
http://www.enigmasoftware.com/products.php

Spyzooka;
http://www.blackcurrantsoftware.com/


----------



## kenkickr (Aug 9, 2008)

I use a air compressor to spray mine out.  Some items that are free you could try are malwarebytes, http://www.malwarebytes.org/, and A squared, http://www.emsisoft.com/en/software/free/.


----------



## CDdude55 (Aug 9, 2008)

I ran the Spy doctor and it detects no Spyware.


----------



## kenkickr (Aug 9, 2008)

Spy Doctor is JUNK!  I love all the people that go to Worst Buy to get recommendations for AV and Anti-Spyware software, and are con'd into Norton and Spy Sweeper.  I guess they don't mind their system being as slow as they are!!   I know it was mean but damn it sucks cleaning up a system with those two working together against you.


----------



## CDdude55 (Aug 9, 2008)

Ya, i also hate how anti virus and spyware software decrease performance.


----------



## kenkickr (Aug 9, 2008)

That's why I like malwarebytes, A squared, and Spybot cause I can run them when I want to.  I just shut my AV software off when I'm gaming or working on a video.


----------



## boogah (Aug 9, 2008)

do a Chkdsk on the drive ?


Avast FTW >> http://www.avast.com/eng/download-avast-home.html
I can't even tell it's running most of the time, onlytime i really notice is when it detects something while opening it or when it auto updates itself everyday.. sometime every few hours.  plus it's free.


----------



## kenkickr (Aug 9, 2008)

chkdsk /f


----------



## CDdude55 (Aug 9, 2008)

Well it did it again, it reset itself while i was just idle in windows.

So i just decided to turn the computer off for a while. When i turn it back on, in the POST screen it says ''Warning! Windows(or computer i forgot) is in Safe Mode change(or check) CPU and Memory Frequency in CMOS'' or something like that.

I don't have my CPU or Memory OCed. But i still went into BIOS and peeked around and everything looks normal, so i just press Y for it to save and the message is now gone i got in POST.


----------



## boogah (Aug 9, 2008)

windows files are corrupted.  if you can get into it save your data on a cd or whatever then do a windows repair or reformat with fresh windows.


----------



## CDdude55 (Aug 9, 2008)

boogah said:


> windows files are corrupted.  if you can get into it save your data on a cd or whatever then do a windows repair or reformat with fresh windows.



Do i need the CD key to repair or reformat(i dont have it)? Also i have a OEM system builders CD can i use it more then once?


----------



## boogah (Aug 9, 2008)

did you have to put cd key in the first time u installed it ?


----------



## CDdude55 (Aug 9, 2008)

boogah said:


> did you have to put cd key in the first time u installed it ?



From what i recall, yes. But if i do a repair, then do i still need the key?


----------



## boogah (Aug 9, 2008)

i don't remember for sure been a while since i use the repair option.  I usually just reformat the thing and do clean install.  If you have a HP or some other premade machines with XP those serial number should work with your OEM CD.


----------



## CDdude55 (Aug 9, 2008)

Mine is custom built, But i have a dell also.


----------



## kenkickr (Aug 9, 2008)

You will need the key for a repair.  Just go and grab magic jellybean keyfinder.  You can use this to grab your key and I am not liable if you are using this for illegal actions.


----------



## CDdude55 (Aug 9, 2008)

Dont worry, no Illegal actions here. Unless reinstalling or repairing is Illegal.


----------



## CDdude55 (Aug 9, 2008)

kenkickr said:


> You will need the key for a repair.  Just go and grab magic jellybean keyfinder.  You can use this to grab your key and I am not liable if you are using this for illegal actions.



Thanks a whole lot i Downloaded  it and got the CD key. So should i do a fresh install or a repair? I dont need anything on my desktop(i can just reinstall everything).


----------



## boogah (Aug 9, 2008)

fresh is best


----------



## CDdude55 (Aug 9, 2008)

So to start, i just go into control panel to reformat? Or can i just do it straight from Windows?

Basically what steps do i need to do it?


----------



## boogah (Aug 9, 2008)

no you put the cd in restart then boot from the CD.  then when you want to go to install windows... then it gonna let u pick if you want to repair or install windows with the partition on the bottom that you can select.. select the partition and chose delete.  L  Enter  then install windows on that.


----------



## kenkickr (Aug 9, 2008)

I would just boot from the CD and do the clean install if nothing is needed on your system.


----------



## CDdude55 (Aug 9, 2008)

I will try, but i hear that i cant reinstall since i have a OEM System builders OS and that i can only install it once.


----------



## boogah (Aug 9, 2008)

it will work how are they gonna count how many times you install it ?  This is a reinstall anyways same machine.


----------



## CDdude55 (Aug 9, 2008)

boogah said:


> it will work how are they gonna count how many times you install it ?  This is a reinstall anyways same machine.



I only installed it once. This is my first time reinstalling.


----------



## CDdude55 (Aug 10, 2008)

Ok, i got done reinstalling the OS!


----------



## CDdude55 (Aug 10, 2008)

Now i just reinstalled the essentials(drivers and what not)


----------



## CDdude55 (Aug 10, 2008)

Everything seems fine, a little slow but fine. But Firefox keeps giving me problems, i start it up and in a couple of minutes it says it has encountered a problem.wtf


----------



## CDdude55 (Aug 10, 2008)

Is it because i also have IE installed?


----------



## Mussels (Aug 10, 2008)

no it wont be because of IE.

i seriously beleive you have a hardware problem as is stated on the first page, and not a software one.


----------



## CDdude55 (Aug 10, 2008)

Mussels said:


> no it wont be because of IE.
> 
> i seriously beleive you have a hardware problem as is stated on the first page, and not a software one.



What do you think it could be?


----------



## Mussels (Aug 10, 2008)

CDdude55 said:


> What do you think it could be?



erratic shutdowns would be CPU related (overheating perhaps) whilst random application crashes tend to point at ram.

I'd run memtest (and NOT the windows version)

http://www.memtest.org/


----------



## CDdude55 (Aug 10, 2008)

Mussels said:


> erratic shutdowns would be CPU related (overheating perhaps) whilst random application crashes tend to point at ram.
> 
> I'd run memtest (and NOT the windows version)
> 
> http://www.memtest.org/



Well, if it was the CPU overheating wouldn't it shut down all the time? Its not doing it anymore tho.

How do i run the non windows memtest? Which one do i download and how do i get back to windows or BIOS(or post screen)?


----------



## Mussels (Aug 10, 2008)

you burn the ISO off with nero or another program like that and boot from it, like yuou would a CD to install windows.

you can just let it run, or loop a certain test (i like looping test 5 - the key combo to do that would be C 1 3 5 enter 0)

to exit it, either turn the PC off or hit escape to reboot


----------



## CDdude55 (Aug 10, 2008)

Could it be my drivers? I am using the latest ones of of nvidias site: 179.19, maybe i should use my older drivers?


----------



## xfire (Aug 10, 2008)

AVG 8's detects a lot of false positive's. I started having a lot of windows problems because of it. Try rising anti virus, the free edition, its very good.


----------



## CDdude55 (Aug 10, 2008)

xfire said:


> AVG 8's detects a lot of false positive's. I started having a lot of windows problems because of it. Try rising anti virus, the free edition, its very good.



Well i have AVG(free edition), what you mean by rising anti virus?


----------



## Mussels (Aug 10, 2008)

i assume rising is a brand/company.

i'd investigate free online scanners before trialling these things however, i beleive kaspersky has one.

just that i want to get this cleared up - you formatted and reinstalled windows. any software problems whould have gone away - technically video card drivers could be bad if you used the same ones before and after, but the odds on that crashing FIREFOX are practically nil.

everything really is pointing to a hardware problem, with ram being high on that list.


----------



## CDdude55 (Aug 10, 2008)

Should i try taking out 2 of my 4 sticks of RAM? Or maybe three?


----------



## Mussels (Aug 10, 2008)

what works well is test with all 4, and then remove one at a time until it stops erroring (if it errors in memtest)

that way you can narrow down what stick is causing the problems.

(of course, remove the sticks between boots of memtest. dont take them out while the systems running, lol)


----------



## xfire (Aug 10, 2008)

I had a problem with IE and opera crashing when pages were loading it was solved by system restore.


----------



## CDdude55 (Aug 10, 2008)

Well, i found that one of my sticks had a small wad of dust under it.


----------



## CDdude55 (Aug 10, 2008)

I also don't have any sound, so i am downloading windows media player.


----------



## CDdude55 (Aug 10, 2008)

I still have no sound, it says i need a mixer.?

How would i get that? Also in windows it detects no autio devices, when i have my speakers plugged into the back of the system.


----------



## CDdude55 (Aug 10, 2008)

Never mind guys, i got the audio to work!


----------

